

Show HN: Dropping pressure in Jacksonville, FL as Andrea approaches - cryptoz
http://pressurenet.cumulonimbus.ca/?event=true&latitude=30.317980997229714&longitude=-81.8934326171875&start_time=1370318400000&end_time=1370577600000&zoomLevel=9

======
bsg75
The interesting part of this to me is discovering that some Android devices
have barometers. (I only have iOS toys)

